# Alexander Shlemenko fined, suspended after failing Bellator 133 drug test



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.mmamania.com/2015/3/17/8230773/alexander-shlemenko-fined-suspended-after-failing-bellator-133-drug-test-mma












> Welp ... hasn't been a good month for former Bellator champions.
> 
> Not long after learning that ex-light heavyweight kingpin Emanuel Newton tested positive for marijuana (more on that here), word comes that former middleweight titleholder Alexander Shlemenko flunked for elevated testosterone, according to a report from MMA Junkie.
> 
> ...


Oh FFS Shlemenko!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If he wanted to be bigger and stronger the guy could just cut the weight and make 170 were he belongs to so its really hard to do anything but shake your head.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

That better be changed to a NC.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

